# Mysteriöses Problem mit WLAN



## davidwigald11 (24. Januar 2016)

*Mysteriöses Problem mit WLAN*

Hallo,

seit 1 Woche hab ich ein sehr nerviges und komisches Problem mit meinem sony Xperia Z1.

Im WLAN funktioniert nur Facebook Instagram Snapchat Wikipedia Google und die Browser Seite von Youtube. Die Youtube App sowie alle anderen Apps inkl WhatsApp UND jegliche anderen Websites inkl der Google suchergebnisse funktionieren nicht. 

-Das Problem tritt ausschließlich bei mir zuhause auf, in keinem anderen WLAN
-Ich habe keinerlei Einstellungen oder sonstiges verändert
-Das Problem tritt mit keinem anderen Smartphone auf, nur mit meinem
-Manchmal behebt sich das Problem wie von selbst für 1-2 Stunden, tritt dann aber wieder auf.
-Ich gehe über einen Repeater ins WLAN, da der Router im Keller ist. Ich hab beides schon neugestartet und mein Handy auch und die WLAN Verbindung auf dem Handy zurückgesetzt.
-Ich hatte das Problem vor ca. einem halbes Jahr schon mal hat sich aber nach 2-3 Tagen selbst behoben!? Seitdem hab ich es nicht mehr gehabt. 
-Am PC funktioniert alles einwandfrei, der geht über eine LAN Verbindung über das Stromnetz ins Internet

Langsam ist es wirklich nervig. Ich sitz zuhause und muss immer mobile Daten nutzen damit ich bei WhatsApp schreiben kann. 

Ich hab das Problem jetzt auch schon tausend mal im Internet gelesen aber nie eine wirkliche Lösung gefunden oder wenigstens einen Verdacht woran das liegen könnte. 

Hat irgendjemand eine Idee was die Ursache sein könnte?

MfG


----------



## Malkolm (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mysteriöses Problem mit WLAN*

Klingt nach einem DNS Lookup Problem. Ein fester DNS (z.B. der google 8.8.8.8 oder 4.4.4.4) sollte das beheben können.


----------



## davidwigald11 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mysteriöses Problem mit WLAN*

also in meinem handy ist bereits unter dns1 der 8.8.8.8 und unter dns 2 der 8.8.4.4 eingestellt. problem besteht weiterhin :/


----------



## fotoman (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mysteriöses Problem mit WLAN*

Hast Du vieleicht unter Android irgendeinen Proxy/Werbeblocker laufen? Sowas hat bei mir ganz am Anfang (ohne große Android-Kenntnisse) mal so viele Probleme gemacht, dass ich ihn kurzerhand wieder runter geworfen habe.

Dass Du im Fehlerfall im richtigen WLan eingeloggt bist hast Du sicher schon geprüft. Irgendeine MAC/IP-Sperre im Router gibt es sicherlich auch nicht? Hast Du denn immer die selbe IP-Adresse im Handy? Falls ja, dann vergib doch mal eine feste IP, die im Router passend freigeschaltet und vom DHCP ausgenommen ist.

Sonst fallen mir nur noch irgendwelche Apps ein, die sich Root-Rechte besorgt haben und u.U. trotz anderer DNS-Angaben im Kontrollcenter "ihren" DNS-Server nutzen wollen. Da helfen dann nur schwerere Geschütze, den kompletten Netzwerktraffic auf dem Router mitschneiden (falls dieser den WLan-Traffic auch ins lokel Netz senden kann/soll, geht das sicher auf dem PC mit Wireshark einfacher) und analysieren, was das Handy im Fehlerfall alles so im Netzwert macht.


----------



## davidwigald11 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mysteriöses Problem mit WLAN*

Also nein es läuft kein Proxy. Ich hab zwar Avast Security aber ich kann es ja mal deaktivieren. Allerdings hat es auch mit dieser App sonst immer funktioniert. Einfach plötzlich trat das Problem auf. Keine Einstellung geändert, nichts geupdated oder installiert. 

Ja ich bin immer im richtigen WLAN. Das mit Mac/IP Sperre was genau meinst du? Also es gibt tatsächlich eine Sperre die aber nichts mit dem WLAN zu tun hat. Nachts ist das Internet über die Stromnetz/LAN Verbindung gekappt. Das ist aber schon seit Jahren so, daran kanns also nicht liegen, denn es hat ja bisher immer funktioniert. 

Was genau meinst du mit "eine feste ip vergeben die im router passend freigeschaltet wird und vom dhcp ausgenommen ist"?


----------



## fotoman (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mysteriöses Problem mit WLAN*



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Keine Einstellung geändert, nichts geupdated oder installiert.


Da bin ich mir bei meinem Android-Tablet zwar nie so sicher wird aber bei Dir so sein.



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Das mit Mac/IP Sperre was genau meinst du?


Je nach Router kann  man dort den WLan-Zugriff für gewisse MAC- oder IP-Adressen sperren. Dann sollte man von der Adresse aus allerdings garnichts mehr ins Netz kommen. Und genauso kann der Router (bzw. die Firewall im Router, falls der sowas hat) natürlich den Zugriff auf IP-Adresse unterbinden oder umleiten. Oder das macht zeitweise irgendein "Tool" auf dem Handy durch Änderung der /etc/hosts .



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Das ist aber schon seit Jahren so, daran kanns also nicht liegen, denn es hat ja bisher immer funktioniert.


Ganz kätzerisch gesprochen: was macht Dich zu 100% sicher, dass weder irgendein Virus (oder eine  App mit Root-Rechten) auf Deinem Handy ist noch irgendwer den Router gehackt hat?



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du mit "eine feste ip vergeben die im router passend freigeschaltet wird und vom dhcp ausgenommen ist"?


Ob man das nun "feste IP" oder "statische IP" nennt, kommt auf das Selbe heraus. Wobei ich das in einem Netz, das nicht nur ich nutze, nur ändern würde, wenn ich ansatzweise weiss, was ich tue und der Router die passenden Optionen bietet (was bei meinem nur eingeschränkt der Fall ist).

Im Grunde würde ich bei meinem Equipment so vorgehen:
(1) im Router einen gewissen IP-Bereich aus der DHCP-Vergabe ausschliessen. Das sollte ein Bereich sein, der bisher/aktuell von keinem Gerät im Haus genutzt wird. Bei mir sind das die Adressen .1 bis .99, womit die Geräte per DHCP immer Adressen ab .100 bekommen
(2) Im Android-Kontrollcenter lange auf das WLan drücken, dann "Netzwerk ändern", erweiterte Optionen, DHCP deaktivieren und eine passende IP-Adresse eingeben.
Ob das was bringt? Keine Ahnung, aber einen Versuch könnte es wert sein. U.U. nutzt ja noch irgendein anderes Gerät im Haushalt die selbe Adresse, die Dein Handy derzeit per DHCP bekommt.

Was passiert denn eigentlich, wenn Du im Fehlerfall direkt zum Router gehst und damit den WLan-Repeater umgehst.
Und falls das bei Euch möglich ist: was geschieht, wenn Du in dem Fall alle internen Netzwerkleitungen aus dem Router ziehst, damit er nur noch Verbindung per WLan und zum Internet hat.


----------



## davidwigald11 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mysteriöses Problem mit WLAN*

Also 100% sicher kann man denke ich nie sein. Es ist nur unwahrscheinlich. Ich hab nochmal alle zuletzt installierten Apps entfernt und Viren App entfernt und vorher nochmal gescannt. Bringt in keinem fall was. 

Außerdem wird das Wlan verhalten immer merkwürdiger.  Heute tagsüber hatte ich nur teilweise kurz Probleme ansonsten ging alles den ganzen Tag. Um 23:30 geht die Verbindung Lan/Stromnetz aus und um 9 Uhr morgens wieder an. 

Testweise habe ich gestern Nacht um 0:30 bis 1:00 immer wieder Whats App nachrichten geschickt und sie kamen immer jeweils erst nach 3 bis 15 min an. auch konnte ich EXAKT in em moment wo die nachricht raus ging kurzzeitig eine brwoser seite öffnen, danach wieder nicht mehr. die letzte nachricht um 1:12 kam gar nicht mehr an auch nicht als ich um 7 uhr aufgestanden bin da war sie immer noch ungesendet. um exakt PUNKT 8! Uhr ging die nachricht raus. 

Ich versteh nur noch Bahnhof. die Wlan verbindung hat null mit der lan verbindung zu tun zumal es ja seit ewigkeiten so funktioniert und bei allen anderen smartphones im haushalt auch geht. zum anderen warum sollte, selbst wenn es damit zu tun hätte, die wlan verbindung um 8 uhr wieder funktionieren und nicht um9!?

alles bloß wirre feststellungen denn tagsüber hatte ich wie gesagt teilweise trotzdem probleme. 


Zu deiner Fragen:
Wenn ich im fehlerfall direkt zum router gehe und sogar den repeater raus nehme ändert das rein gar nichts.

Edit: Wenn ich mal Zeit finde werd ich das mit der festen ip mal ausprobieren. Stecke nur momentan mitten inder Klausurphase des Semesters und bin vor morgens früh bis abends spät nicht zuhause . Mein Vater meinte aber schon mal das er sowas auch mal machen wollte aber nicht hinbekommen hat. weiß aber nichts genaues.


----------



## davidwigald11 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mysteriöses Problem mit WLAN*

Also nach 3 Tagen intensiven Beobachtens bin ich zu folgender Eerkenntnis gekommen:

zwischen EXAKT 23:30 und 8:00 geht das Wlan auf meinem Handy nicht AUßER die Apps Facebook, Instagram, Snapchat, Youtube und die Internetseiten von Google, Wikipedia, Facebook, Instagram und Youtube.

Ich verstehe absolut nicht warum, vor allem weil manche Apps einfach einwandfrei funktionieren. Zwischen 23:30 und 9:00!!! Uhr morgens ist die Verbindung Stromnetz/LAN zum PC gekappt. Hat und hatte aber nie was mit dem Wlan zu tun. Vor allem weil es ne andere Uhrzeit ist. Ich kann mir darauf einfach nichts zusammen reimen es gibt keine logische Möglichkeit.

Kann mir niemand helfen? Die DNS Server auf meinem Handy sind 8.8.8.8 und 8.8.4.4 und die IP ist auch immer die selbe. Es ist das gleiche ob mit oder ohne Repeater. Im Router selbst hab ich jetzt noch nichts verändert. Und ehrlich gesagt weiß ich auch nicht warum, denn bis jetzt hat alles jahrelang funktioniert....


----------

